# Starting to lose again



## Nayshiftin (Aug 6, 2022)

So far 10lb of in three weeks so I am pleased with that.  One step closer to goal a long mile still to go. Have a bike now so that might help


----------



## Vonny (Aug 6, 2022)

Yayyy!!!!  Well done!


----------



## Nayshiftin (Aug 6, 2022)

Vonny said:


> Yayyy!!!!  Well done!


Thank you.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 6, 2022)

Well done


----------



## Bloden (Aug 6, 2022)

That's great @Nayshiftin - have fun on your bike.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Aug 6, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Well done


Thank you


----------



## Nayshiftin (Aug 6, 2022)

Bloden said:


> That's great @Nayshiftin - have fun on your bike.


Thank you


----------



## Sharron1 (Aug 6, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> So far 10lb of in three weeks so I am pleased with that.  One step closer to goal a long mile still to go. Have a bike now so that might help


Well done.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Aug 6, 2022)

Sharron1 said:


> Well done.


Thank you


----------



## Nayshiftin (Aug 6, 2022)

Bloden said:


> That's great @Nayshiftin - have fun on your bike.


Thank you


----------



## j3nn1f3r (Aug 8, 2022)

Well done that's a great success


----------



## Tafflin (Aug 8, 2022)

Well done, it’s a good achievement.


----------



## Kreator (Aug 9, 2022)

Good job, well done! - Enjoy your bike!!


----------



## Nayshiftin (Aug 9, 2022)

Tafflin said:


> Thank you


----------



## Nayshiftin (Aug 13, 2022)

Oops up three pounds only two days after being put in statins and Sitaglyptin. It might be fluid . Morning bm 7.5 so that’s not really any better but it’s only third day. Ah well will try again this week on the diet but usually this is enough for me to give up . I even get down when I stay the same .  Yo yo dieting .


----------



## Nayshiftin (Oct 1, 2022)

Nurse S said:


> Hey-I’ve tried something out which has really helped me-now I’m taking far less insulin-let me know if your interested


Yes please although I think I give up now.


----------



## Inka (Oct 1, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> Sorry I don’t WhatsApp people I do not know. Are you not allowed to say here?



 It’s a spammer. Report and ignore.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Oct 1, 2022)

Inka said:


> It’s a spammer. Report and ignore.


Thank you I don’t know how to report but I will stand my ground. It’s sad but trust is not easy.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 1, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> Thank you I don’t know how to report but I will stand my ground. It’s sad but trust is not easy.


There is a report tag in the bottom left hand corner of the post, it then opens to ask why you are reporting.


----------



## Inka (Oct 1, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> Thank you I don’t know how to report but I will stand my ground. It’s sad but trust is not easy.



You can generally tell spammers because they post on old threads, put links or numbers, don’t sound like a real person, and their posts are bland and not really related to what they’re replying to. As said above, report by clicking the blue ‘Report’ bottom left. Then the spam is soon dealt with by the mods


----------



## Nayshiftin (Oct 1, 2022)

Inka said:


> You can generally tell spammers because they post on old threads, put links or numbers, don’t sound like a real person, and their posts are bland and not really related to what they’re replying to. As said above, report by clicking the blue ‘Report’ bottom left. Then the spam is soon dealt with by the mods


Thank you I see that button now you point it out. I thought it suspicious as a nurse type 1 when I’m indeed more likely type 2 and also nurses don’t do that. I think the mods will pick it up. I’ve nothing to hide.


----------



## Docb (Oct 3, 2022)

@Nayshiftin and anybody else. Please hit the report button if have any concerns at all about the "genuineness" of a post. We (the mods) are always on the look out for spammers and catch most of them without anybody noticing but when they turn up in the middle of a thread they can slip through and be in place long enough to attract replies.   Any help with weeding them out is gratefully accepted!


----------



## Nayshiftin (Oct 3, 2022)

Docb said:


> @Nayshiftin and anybody else. Please hit the report button if have any concerns at all about the "genuineness" of a post. We (the mods) are always on the look out for spammers and catch most of them without anybody noticing but when they turn up in the middle of a thread they can slip through and be in place long enough to attract replies.   Any help with weeding them out is gratefully accepted!


Thanks for pointing that out. I just don’t like to bother anyone. I did not trust it gut instinct but I might be paranoid and not well. People have blamed me in the past.I like this group I feel safe snd I told everyone why I stood my ground. Sand goes to all those that want to marry me love me on cyber. I’m happily sometimes. Lol married lol but some spam you or can annoy folks and others I feel sad . Anyway the gist is Thanks for a really caring forum and I appreciate everyone here for the help I receive.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 3, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. I just don’t like to bother anyone. I did not trust it gut instinct but I might be paranoid and not well. People have blamed me in the past.I like this group I feel safe snd I told everyone why I stood my ground. Sand goes to all those that want to marry me love me on cyber. I’m happily sometimes. Lol married lol but some spam you or can annoy folks and others I feel sad . Anyway the gist is Thanks for a really caring forum and I appreciate everyone here for the help I receive.


I think the big giveaway is when the same exact thing appears in multiple thread and are totally unrelated to the tread.
It is better to be on the safe side and report and if it is genuine then the mods will know I would think.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 3, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I think the big giveaway is when the same exact thing appears in multiple thread and are totally unrelated to the tread.
> It is better to be on the safe side and report and if it is genuine then the mods will know I would think.


My sentiments too!


----------



## Docb (Oct 3, 2022)

Nayshiftin said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. I just don’t like to bother anyone. I did not trust it gut instinct but I might be paranoid and not well. People have blamed me in the past.I like this group I feel safe snd I told everyone why I stood my ground. Sand goes to all those that want to marry me love me on cyber. I’m happily sometimes. Lol married lol but some spam you or can annoy folks and others I feel sad . Anyway the gist is Thanks for a really caring forum and I appreciate everyone here for the help I receive.


And thank you @Nayshiftin for the complements.  



Leadinglights said:


> I think the big giveaway is when the same exact thing appears in multiple thread and are totally unrelated to the tread.
> It is better to be on the safe side and report and if it is genuine then the mods will know I would think.



@Leadinglights - that is one of the big clues. The mods and administrators have additional tools which help to sort out the spammers from genuine new members but the trick is in spotting which ones to check out!


----------

